

V8-GL: A Toolkit for creating Desktop Hardware Accelerated Graphics with JS - mnemonik
http://github.com/philogb/v8-gl

======
nkassis
Interesting stuff. I've been working on some WebGL stuff and it would be
interesting to see if it could run as a native desktop app also. Maybe they
could ensure to be using the same api (OpenGL ES) just to make that possible.

